# Britney's back in style!



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Everyone like my new avatar?  I got a bit fed up with my other one. Cool huh? A bit more "in your face" than the other one, don't you think?


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, very nice cichlidman. I noticed it changed to a different one a moment ago, then to this one.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Did I ever mention to ya'll that I used to date her cousin Gidget? I'm not proud of it, but there it is.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> Did I ever mention to ya'll that I used to date her cousin Gidget? I'm not proud of it, but there it is.


 Really? 


> Everyone like my new avatar?  I got a bit fed up with my other one. Cool huh? A bit more "in your face" than the other one, don't you think?


Ya a bit lol I don't like/ hate Britney...so you're a fan of hers?


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

How could you Oldsalt? She never said? Was this her?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

ROTFLMAO!!

No, but sadly, it's pretty close! 
LOL!!!!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

HAHAHA you guys are hilarious! :lol:


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I like the new avatar, its prettier. Sad to say I like her music but not her.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Lexus said:


> I like the new avatar, its prettier. Sad to say I like her music but not her.


I like her but can't stand her music.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

*drooling***


----------



## Ghetto (Jun 10, 2005)

Not really a fan of her I'm more of like Jessica Alba fan now she's hot.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Alba's okay.

I went to the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame in Cleveland, and on display are a whole lot of famous outfits & accessories worn by various rock & pop stars, famous because they wore them in videos, on tours, on album or magazine covers, etc. All kinds of goodies are there, and right where you can just reach out and touch them when the guards aren't looking. Michael Jackson's sequined glove is there, That big purple hat that Tom Petty wore as the Mad Hatter in that video, those crazy black getups that TLC wore, the ones with the neon lights pulsing on them, a couple of famous Janet Jackson costumes, Madonna's _like a virgin_ wedding dress...the list goes on to include probably close to 300 items. One of those items is the naughty schoolgirl outfit that Britney wore in the video that made her a star, "Baby one more time." 
I gotta tell ya, there's no way she could ever fit into THAT again. It's really small up close in the flesh.,er..cloth. 
Whazzat? Heck yeah I touched it. It had been cleaned, of course, but there were still stains of Britney's sweat on the hem. Cichlid Man, if you ever come to the States, that's something you'll have to see.

Come to think of it, I highly recommend a visit to everyone. It's one of the most remarkable museums I've ever seen.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

cichlid man isnt in the states?? hmm i thought all this time he was!


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Yeesh yeah I am not a Brit fan either. I used to like her a little, but after watching chaotic..OMG scary is all I can say!


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I first remember seeing jessica alba as a groupie in clueless. dark angel really put her on the map. 

since we're on the subject, milla jovovich, franka potente, and liv tyler are favs of mine. there's a few on this site too, i won't say anything more- i'm already trying to dislodge my size 13 from my mouth.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

lol you better keep trying :-D


----------



## blakeoe (Apr 27, 2005)

Theoldsalt where you from? I am from Hammond Louisiana which is about20 minutes from Kentwood (the home of spears, and a water company) I know allot of peolpe who grew up with her and i have met her a few times. Are you from La?


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

Jessica Simpson has no common sense, and I think she looks ugly as she is too thin for her own good. I saw her on TV the other day and her head looks like an aliens... eat up Jess! lol

Britney is a skank and all she does by having a tv show out is show her true trashy side. I guess with close to $200 million bucks, you can buy anything you'd like (including "respect", looks, and friends). Don't even get me started on her husband... a roughed up street version of her last fling, JT. Opps did I say that? haha

I just feel bad for her soon to be kid.


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

YES! She is certainly in style here, huh? Sorry I couldn't resist...


----------



## BettaLover (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice pic of Brit Aquariumfishguy! That's from that Italian site, I forget the name of it, it's got all kinda Celebs with no make-up on. I don't understand the Brit following, she can't sing a lick. BTW where are ya from in Southern Michigan? I live in St. Joseph.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, funny pic AFG. but I dont think jessica simpson is scronny at all. I just saw her on jay leno last night.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

Oh yeah and once I read where Britney was talking about how bad her feet looked and she said its because she chews her own toenails, so her nails are often blood crusted and down to their quicks. I mean YUCK! and she does that after walking on public gas station bathroom floors..EWWW! Sorry had to tell ya that one  


And coming from a woman I think Jess is gorgeous! Doesn't get much more of a package than that in my opinion.


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

These are bad ones I had on my forum and a link of a pictorial history  
This is a must see!! Click this link!!!
http://www.anomalies-unlimited.com/Britney.html

I wish mine grew and shrunk so well LOL

And this outfit of her pregnant is terrible, and the other two are just scary! hehe makes ya rethink her cuteness. The power of make-up! hehe


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Do any of you ever watch _Reno 911_?
Doesn't she look like Clementine in that 2nd pic?


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

LMAO  Thats great.


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

funny parody of Brit's pregnancy

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/swf/preggers_ebaum.swf


----------



## Beerleader (May 31, 2005)

LMAO that is hilarious! Reminds me of the old spoof of oops I did it again. Here that one is in case you haven't seen it lol, the words are priceless hehe

http://www.mult.ee/music/britney.shtml


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

hahahaha that was hilarious blor!!


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

About Britney... yes, I do watch Reno 911 and that pic is very funny!

About Jessica... I actually do think she is attractive and all, no doubt. But I think she could eat more than she does. It might sound nit-picky, but I don't like the shape of her head when she lost 10 or so lbs. It just doesn't look right. I don't know how else to explain it besides that she could benefit from some chicken wings. lol


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

AFG, maybe you are thinking of paris hilton and lindsy lohan? lol.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

...or Nicole Richie


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

aquariumfishguy said:


> About Jessica... I actually do think she is attractive and all, no doubt. But I think she could eat more than she does. It might sound nit-picky, but I don't like the shape of her head when she lost 10 or so lbs. It just doesn't look right. I don't know how else to explain it besides that she could benefit from some chicken wings. lol


 haha i agree with you afg and i also love the way you said that. as you the others you guys mentioned, they do need to eat tons more than chicken wings LOL


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

or maybe some chicken of the sea. LOL


----------



## aquariumfishguy (Jan 18, 2005)

shev said:


> AFG, maybe you are thinking of paris hilton and lindsy lohan? lol.


Believe it or not, but I think both look proportionate (balanced) according to their size, frame, and body. I’m no judge of looks for females, but certainly I think the photos taken of Lindsay Lohan were unfair shots and with modern technology, they can make ANYONE look anorexic. Jessica Simpson has never been a small girl, she had some pretty beefy legs before. So I guess my only thing is, are you starving yourself to fit a role in a movie, or do you naturally look thin as a toothpick? lol


----------

